# Bunny Yard Sale / Meet Up This Sat/Sun?



## Pipp (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Greater Vancouverites!

This is another bunny yard sale weekend!! If I have people to help here and there, I can do it both days. (HINT HINT!!) 

I have a ton of stuff from my mother's storage locker, my roommates left a lot behind and I have a ton of my own stuff, so I can do a big one in that regard. 

I'd like to try raising funds for the Victoria bunnies in addition to the forum. 

I'm hoping the VRRA will have a volunteer out to hand out material and chat to people about adoptions. I'm always too busy to be effective. (And I give out my number when I should be getting theirs, we need to be proactive, LOL!) 

As always, the bunnies will be out and it will be fun! 

PM me for confirmation and the address!! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Sas,

As you may know already, I volunteer at the VRRA. I don't know if Olga will want someone else to do that though, seeing as how I'm still quite new. But either way I will be there depending on which weekend! (I'm at the rescue on saturday mornings for 4 weeks)

Ps. Are you adopting Ihop?

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Tina, 

I'm sure Olga would love to have you help out by putting out their brochures, talking about the bunnies in their care and steering people their way for adoptions. But either way, I'd love to have help this weekend even without the VRRA element. 

The fundraising effort will probably be a UVic bunnies thing, I'd love to really make an effort for them. There's a definite sanctuary being set up for the UVic rabbits, I'd love to step up that campaign. 

Also, people can just sit around and make sure nobody takes their dogs up to meet the rabbits :X or little kids start grabbing them. (I do encourage 'supervised' interaction). More bodies are always welcome! So if you can drop by Saturday after the shelter or Sunday, it would be great.  

I think this weekend is turning out to be more active than I thought. 


sas


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds great Sas!
I'm seeing Olga today so I'll talk to her about it then and if any other volunteers want to come. 
I'm wondering though, are you supposed to bring your bun to this bunny yard sale?
Haha I've never done anything like this before. 

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 15, 2010)

Normally it's nice to bring the bunnies for a visit, the yard sales are part 'bunny meet up', but with the UVic fundraiser, the long day and a possible shortage of warm bodies to watch the rabbits (lots of bunnies are here already), it might not be a good idea for this one. 

Another weekend may be better for that.  

(And thanks Larry/Nancy!) 


sas :bunnydance:


sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 17, 2010)

Sas!

When does the yard sale start? I may be able to come on Sunday.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Pipp (Jul 18, 2010)

Went great today.  I think we raised close to $200. All the bunnies had a lot of fun and we made a lot of new bunny fans. At least two people want to foster.

Thanks so much to Christina (Basil24), and Lynda and Jodi who answered my Craigslist ad! 

And a side note to Tina, I got totally confused about who you were! I must have sounded like a nutbar! Suffice to say that I got my wires crossed, and NOW I realize which Ruby you have, and I would SO love to meet her! (I know a lot of Rubys and Basils, LOL!).

April, definitely could use help tomorrow but would also just like to see you, hope you can make it! 


sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm defintely coming! I'm just quickly feeding, cleaning, medicating everybunny LOL.
I've asked Aaryn to come (4cm), so hopefully she'll be done too!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok we'll be there around 12:30!
You better watch your bunnies.. I might take one to the beach :weee:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome!! My main helper was going to be my roommate, and me things she had a very rough night and won't be much help at all!! 

:big kiss:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 19, 2010)

Sas! How did the yard sale go?
I built my foster condo, lined up an area with the carpeting =]
And gave a few pieces to miss princess precious!


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow what a great yard sale! I realized after I got home that I should have just left the rest of my stuff there for you to sell tomorrow!


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey April! 
It's Christina from the bunny yard sale!
It went pretty good. We raised enough money to get 7 rabbits fixed!
:highfive:


I was thinking about asking friends and neighbors for donations..
I don't know how they'll take it though. Haha

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome!
My birthday is next week, and I've asked all of my friends and family to donate to EARS instead of presents or anything. And everyone was pretty generous in donating =] Even my mama, who doesn't think too highly of rabbits.

Hopefully we can save all the bunnies!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! I think we made a ton of bunny fans, got loads of petition sigs and the cash for the spays/neuters.  

I didn't end up with any help for another one today (which is too bad because my neighbours are pretty anxious for me to get everything off the porch, LOL!) and I'm totally exhausted. (My roommate has been less than helpful). 

Also, I'm not sure that EARS is going to be the best use of the funds, so after this, I'm going to personally hold off for awhile. There is a small batch of bunnies coming over from UVic soon and the funds will spay/neuter seven or so of those ones.

But the Saanich sanctuary isn't happening  and although there are apparently other smaller ones in the works, I just can't get enough information from the EARS person, and I think there are a few things not right with this picture. 

It needs a closer look. :sigh: 


sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 20, 2010)

Ohh no! What happened to the sanctuary?
Any news on the meetup in Victoria?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 20, 2010)

Hay, anybody up for another one on Saturday? If so, Carmina, the EARS person in Vancouver, will probably come. (She can't do Sunday). 

It is fireworks night, though, so parking will really be an issue. 

Whaddya think? 


sas


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey sas,

I won't be able to help out this saturday. 
Fireworks = crowds. Crowds + Christina = bad. Haha I don't even go to the mall!
I'm sorry and I hope you can find some help!

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't =[
Saturday I've got a long shift from 12 - 9 pm.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2010)

Any takers for Sunday?

Re: the EARS thing, the people behind that org have a small sanctuary but they can't hold very many. Without the Saanich land, they really don't have anywhere for the rabbits to go. 

They already have a ton of money for spays and neuters that will only be spent IF there is a place for the altered rabbits to go, so I think the resources at this stage have to be redirected at finding a large number of small places to set up sanctuaries all over BC and THEN direct any funds towards their support, be it building the housing (from gov't approved plans) to helping feed them if necessary. 

The EARS money will go to waste without the space. 

Anybody who can help with a campaign that will see putting ads in rural areas and generally spreading the word to people with farms or acreages, that will be the most helpful. 

Definitely keep up with donations, but honestly, the land is the most critical right now. 


sas ray:


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sure I can help out on sunday, depending on how Ruby is doing. 
She's getting spay on friday. 
She'll probably be okay, but just in case! 
Either way, I think I'll be there for a couple of hours. 
I'll bring my stuff to sell again!

BRB Brainstorming about land ideas.

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 25, 2010)

Tina, I posted in your blog when I saw the awful news about losing Ruby. :tears2:


I was about to set up for a mini-yard sale, I don't think I'll go ahead with it. It will be just too sad. 

I really wanted you to bring her to the next one. 



sas :sad:


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey sas,

It is very sad, but if it weren`t for Ruby I wouldn`t be the rabbit nerd I am now. 
I think she would be happy that I am still trying to make the world a better place for rabbits.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 26, 2010)

Ohhhh no I am so sorry about the loss of Ruby =[ What happened.. =[

I have my Uvic rabbit.. This rabbit is in miserable condition. Aside from being just over 1 lb, severly dehydrated and malnourished... His right back leg is "stuck". He can't turn around, or even strench out because the leg bone is in a fixed position. Along his ankle of this leg is also two hard lumps. So "Sidney" either has cancer, or a sever infection that fused with his leg bone.

Sidney was extremely easy to catch. He is so friendly and tame, and on the car ride home he sat in my lap the whole time licking my arm. He was clearly someone's pet and abandoned to fend for himself.

I'm leaving for Eagle Ridge in about 10 minutes. 

I know I shouldn't have another rabbit, but this rabbit really needs someone right now =] And I think he can be a campaign rabbit for the next person who decides to throw out their rabbit.


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey April,
The vet was just sewing her up after her spay when he her heart stopped beating.
They could not revive her.
There was mass amount of liver fat covering her organs.
A condition, the vet said, she's probably had since she was a baby, but never really took effect until now.
She is being cremated and will be back at home in about 3 weeks..
There is more information about Ruby in my RO Blog

Tina


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh.. that is terrible :cry1:I'm so sorry about Ruby :sad:Are you alright? 

I didn't get good news at Sidney's vet appointment. He has a severe leg infection that fused into his bone. Pus is surrounding his ankle.Dr. Upjohnsaid amputation is theprobable way out before the infection spreads to other parts of his body, but he'd like to try and save the leg. So Sidney is on a "test". The Uni of Toronto discovered that by combining penacillin and zythromax, this antibiotic fuses into the bone and kills the staph infection. But Sidney's leg infection has been going on for awhile, so we don't know if it will work. Then Sidney will have surgery toflush out his joints and drain the pus. The xrays showed that new bone cells were created from the pre-existing bone cells and fused his joints together. His foot and ankle are fused in a awkward position.. Dr. Upjohn said it was weird. It's starting to affect his hip, and his hip is slowly becoming stiff in an awkward position.

So if all this doesn't work, we need to amputate his right leg =[ I'm shopping for a bunny cart. Sigh.. Dr. Upjohn was really generous with the vet bill today too. He said it was because he appreciated someone sticking up for the uvic bunnies


----------



## Pipp (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey April, give me a call! 


sas


----------



## 4cm (Jul 27, 2010)

Picture spam!Â  I hope you don't mind.

Here's a few pictures of Sidney:





Right when we first caught him and put him in the car.





Looking like a stud with a new name.





You can see how his right hind leg is held kind of limply at an awkward angle.Â  Also note the scratches on April's arm!





Another (better) angle of how he's sitting with his leg.






Leaving Victoria!


Here's a picture of the x-ray I sneaked in from the vet trip from earlier today:






The round, light grey mass surrounding the hock is pus (it's a little difficult to see).Â  There's also a weird segment of dense matter protruding downwards from the hock located closer to his toes.Â  The pictures don't do the x-ray justice though since it's difficult to see the fusion of the small bones that allow him to articulate the hock in flicky-feet bunnitude.

For more pictures (although there really isn't much more) that are larger and a little better quality (but not much), go to http://s660.photobucket.com/albums/uu325/4cm_/Sidney/


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 27, 2010)

Awe Sidney looks like such a handsome, sweet little bun! 
That's so nice of your vet too April!
I hope all goes well with the test with the two different antibiotics. Zithromax can be pretty hard on the stomach though, I hope it doesn't bother Sidney too much.
I am doing alright, Ruby will always be in my heart. 
Though I am carrying a toy of hers in my purse at all times, and I find myself doodling pictures of her. And I still say "goodnight Ruby" when I pass her (now Domino's) room at night. Of course I say goodnight to Domino as well.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah.. any antibiotic or painkiller is hard on the stomach. Just need lots and lots of food!

Sas - I can't find your number! Ahhh. I think it was on my blackberry, and not on my current phone.

Can you call/text me? I have class until 4 pm today. It's the same number you called last week =] If you're having another garage sale, I can bring him. We can show people what happens when you release/abandon your rabbit. He's incredible good about being transported!

I took him to work this morning because the penecillin was too thick for his needles. So at work (where I had to inject him with a larger needle =[ ) we gave him sub q fluids.. but it all came out because poor Sidney is covered in bite marks = holes.

I'm to call Dr. Upjohn next Wednesday and discuss how the penecillin/zirthomax combo is working and to potentially book the surgery to have his leg opened up and cleaned out.

Then if all this doesn't work - as the infection is nearing his hip - then we need to amputate. Whoever abandoned this rabbit deserves to have a good kicking.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 29, 2010)

[Is anyone up for going to Victoria this Sunday] :biggrin:

There's a baby harlequin living under a dumpster sorta of thing that 4cm is concerned about. And by the library, there is a black and white rabbit that's starting to have head tilt.. it can't run very fast, but it dodged into the forest before we could check him out.


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey April
I would loooooove to come but unfortunately I made plans with a girl friend to help her pick out a cat at the cat sanctuary.

I'll have to go over there sometime soon!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 29, 2010)

Uvic just euthanized 104 rabbits yesterday =[
And a sanctuary has been found in Texas.


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 29, 2010)

WHAT!? What is their deal? Oh gosh, that just makes my stomach turn. 
I'm going to have to get over there sooner then I thought!


----------



## 4cm (Jul 29, 2010)

Reschedule that cat-picking and bring your friend with us!

We're cutting the deadline really short as it is - they start mass euthanization starting August and we're going on August 1!

We need all the help we can get!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 30, 2010)

Apparently there are overnight killing sprees at Uvic. The bodies are "disposed" of by morning. This just makes me so mad.
We should get over there ASAP and pick up who we can. There are a lot of people doing the same thing, but I really hope they don't dump the rabbits elsewhere.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorelle - can you come to Uvic on Sunday? And can I bring Sidney over sometime soon =]
Little bugger won't drink water on his own. I have to syringe him water + apple juice by hand, or he won't have it.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2010)

I was going to try for a yard sale, but this is more important, so count me in, although I'll need transport. How are you getting there? 


sas


----------



## 4cm (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm your ride, sas!

Expect me to be there bright and early on Sunday morning. Or maybe not so bright, but definitely early.

The time will vary depending on how many people need to be picked up but I'd give a very healthy estimate of a little after 4am.


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey 4cm, how many people can you take in your vehicle? Just wondering because I am low on funds but I'd pitch in to go over there. 
Definitely going to reschedule after reading this. This is just horrible! ray:


----------



## 4cm (Jul 30, 2010)

Whereabouts are you Christina? I'm in downtown so it'd make sense to pick up the people in Vancouver on the way to the ferry. If not, maybe you could stay at someone's house in Vancouver or Richmond and I'll be able to pick you up there.

I'm sure we could cram you in somehow. =)


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey I am in richmond. Near steveston. But my friend Sarah lives in vancouver just over the oak street bridge and she said I could stay there saturday night If I needed to. I do drive, but yeah my car also doesn`t have AC. Not good if we`re picking up buns!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2010)

Steveston is on the way to the ferry (sort of), don't think that will be an issue. 

Transporting bunnies AND a lot of people in one car may be more of an issue. What kind of vehicle? 

Christina, I think we can do okay without air conditioning, not sure what you're driving, but I also might be able to rent a co-op mini-van or something, although will have to make that decision ASAP in order to make the booking, I'm sure being a weekend, there will be a demand. 

I'm sure the funds either way can come out of a future yard sale. 

But right now I'm about to post in the Infirmary, Marvin, my little rew LA rescue guy, is really sick.  Won't prevent the trip but I have to get him out to Martinez in Steveston tomorrow (today), might make planning a challenge. 

sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 30, 2010)

Well if we all hold the buns in our laps like with Sidney... =D. Or hold the carriers in our laps. And Aaryn and I have an xpen and a cage at someone's house in Richmond. Since I can't take any more rabbits at home, someone could borrow my xpen for the uvic rabbit.
And if we all pile in one car, it'll be way cheaper than with two cars and our group split in two.

With Sidney's surgeries, I have a feeling I may need to have a bake sale for something haha. Because Spank has chronic issues too, and his eye started up again. I can't spend all my vet bunny money on Sidney. 

OH! And since Monday is a holiday, I've been scheduled to go into my empty work clinic and feed and clean everyone. So I have an empty clinic the day after we go to Victoria.. it may come in handy?


----------



## 4cm (Jul 30, 2010)

What I was thinking was to drive two cars to the terminal if we need the space and have half go on as foot passenger and park their car in the short term parking lot. I still need to research if it's cost effective though but certainly better than taking two cars.

Once we reach Victoria, we can either squish or some people take transit which is easy because there's so many buses going to UVIC.

[EDIT: okay so it's $16 for 24 hours in the long-term parking (farther away) which isn't terrible, I don't think. It's horrendously expensive but it's the cheapest at the terminal]

Would someone like to give me a quote on a large van rental?

Right now the number of people going and needing rides (that is to say, all five of us) can fit in the car. April and I have a friend who's still working out with her workplace to come and she'll be the 6th. She lives in Steveston as well so as long as no one minds being a bit squished we should be able to manage.

Of course, the least expensive method is to stuff someone (or two!) in the back and just not say anything about them when we reach the ticket booth.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 30, 2010)

I can be an on foot passenger! I probably won't bring Sidney anyways, I carry him around enough as it is =P

Sammi hasn't said anything yet, and we leave in two days. I'm going to assume she's out if she doesn't give me an answer by the end of the day. Our x-pen and cage is at Sammi's house on Steveston which we can pick up on the way back.

I can't look up van prices now as I'm going to work. But my dad rented a truck last summer for $120 a day so that I could move back home haha. Is that reasonable?


----------



## 4cm (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha, I don't think that quote is very appealing, April. That's almost as much as the ferry ride we took last week.

Also, in other news:

*BRING ALL YOUR NIC CUBES! *We're hoping to make an (noiseless!) xpen which we can easily make on the ferry. I've got a stash of zip-ties so we should be just fine in that department. Just remember to count how many you've brought if you want them back and we'll take them apart on the return trip.

Here's a not-so-short post on what else you might want to bring, too. Any *huge towels/blankets* and other rabbit-catching implements will be very appreciated.


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey everyone. 
About going to the island. We could take my car as well if everyone pitches in. We would be able to take more rabbits that way. I can probably only take one bun, but I'm begging my mom for 2. 

April, I have 2 xpens but the extra would be great. (Domino is kind of use to having 2 put together!)
Like I said the only problem with my car is that its a small 2 door hatchback, and no AC (for the bunnies sakes). 

Aaryn, I have 10 nic cubes and a few towels I can bring. Also a small litter box we can use for the trip. As well, I'm going to pick up an extra bag of hay from VRRA for the buns we pick up. I also have 2 carriers now, but one is super small.

April, a bake sale sounds like a great idea! I might do something like that if the bun I catch needs extra medical attention. If you want any help with that, let me know!

I'm checking cost and ferry times right now.


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay so I just calculated cost for both ways on the ferry. If there is 5 of us, and one vehicle, it will be $228.60. The cost for each of us will be about $45.72, which is much better than I thought it would be. It can be cheaper if you're a student, which I am, so it's only $7.00. But I just went under adult in case I don't meet the requirements for an adult student. (You know those things never mean what they say!) I have a bus pass so I can take transit if needed.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2010)

I have at least two hard carriers, three soft ones (which hopefully they can't chew or tear through), a pet stroller and an x-pen. 

I think I have enough NIC panels (thanks to Spring/Leanne and the recent CDN Tire sale) to build another cage or two here. (PS: I posted about the person selling a bunch for $5 on the North Shore, maybe they still have them). 

If so I can take a few rabbits here but it would be nice two have it set up in advance, so if anybody want to have a pen-building party on Saturday, let me know! I still have all the stuff from my Mom's storage strewn everywhere, but hopefully there's some room in the furnace room to store some of it and create some cage spaces. 

I can get the spays/neuters done for a rescue rate. I think another yard sale set up as an adoption event will help with these costs. I have a few people at least wanting to foster. 

sas


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 30, 2010)

They were on sale at Canadian Tire?! I should get more anyways. They come in handy quite a bit. Off I go! 

PS. I can pitch in $10 for gas.


----------



## 4cm (Jul 30, 2010)

Wicked.

We should be okay in terms of transportation. I've got an SUV with five seats and a lot of trunk space. If we take on a sixth person we can always double-buckle the middle seat.

If the case is that student fare is $7, everyone is a student except for Sas so that should decrease our costs significantly. I don't remember there being a student fare but we'll see when we get there.

In addition, bus passes for Mountain Coast (ie. Vancouver) aren't valid on the island. On the other hand, you can expect it to be cheaper. Hopefully we won't have to go that route though.

I'd like to build a livetrap out of wood but I think I'm going to need help especially with the amount of time available.

Call me, Christina so I have your number.


----------



## 4cm (Jul 30, 2010)

Never mind, Christina, didn't see your PM.

I asked BCIT Joinery just for the heck of it if they would like to help us out with a live trap. They were totally game but I arrived right when they were leaving so they won't be able to make anything until Tuesday.

Oh well. I guess we'll just make do. =)


----------



## 4cm (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm up for a pen building session tomorrow. Time to exercise my architecture muscles!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay!! What time is good for you? I'll try and find my living room.  (It's somewhere under the debris).


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 31, 2010)

Christina: Yup you can totally borrow my x-pen! It's 4 feet high - I bought it brand new last Summer at Petcetera's closing sale for $50. And I haven't touched it since last week. But because I left it outside for a year, I think there is some rust on the bottom now =[ But it's perfectly good!

And I'm game for a bake sale or some good fundraiser. I learned that there is no insurance for a rabbit in Canada =[ Sooo now I'm going to save up a couple thousand and order that wheelchair =[


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 31, 2010)

Ohh no, I can't help with pen building. I have work from 12 - 9 pm.

Sidney's really perked up =]
Aside from gaining quite a bit of weight (!!), he struggles like he should when I pick him up. And when I roll over in bed, he gives me a good nip! Then he licks it haha. He's fur is softening up, and he's not as bony when I pet him now. And he LOVES being petting and kissed. He's so tame it's unbelievable. Earlier, I watched him jump too!

He's super easy to medicate. I just put metacam or zithromax in the syringe, and he runs over, puts his mouth over it and all I do is push. When the syringe is empty, he bites it and takes it with him!

OH! And there is no 6 am ferry for Aug 1. The 6 am ferry is for the 31st only.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't think I'll need a lot of help with pen building, no worries.  Two people would be great. 

I should give you a call tho... 


sas


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

I've moved the UVic discussion into the Task Force VIP area and made Christina and Aaryn Task Force members.  (April is a VIP and can see that room, anyway). 

I don't know if I'll move this whole thread in there. onder: (Crappy software won't let us move single posts, only the whole thread or nothing). 


sas


----------



## 4cm (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh crud, you're right April. For some strange reason I kept thinking that Sunday was July 31 but... Oh never mind. So *7am* ferry is what we're aiming for.

Sas, earlier in the day will be better since I need to be at Bridgeport Station around 2pm to pick up my lookalike's UVic student ID.

April, do you need any litterboxes from Daiso while I'm in Richmond?

I have an 36" x-pen that I can bring as well for anyone who might like to use it.

More cool news: we might be adding another set of hands (and even maybe two!) to the team. Transportation has been taken care of as well because they will be taking transit with their friend who is a legitimate UVic student who actually needs to be back at UVic early Sunday morning. Happy coincidences!

Oh woah, I just noticed I'm all mauve-y! Thanks! =)


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey I don't think I have time for a pen building session. I'm going to see about getting more nic cubes tomorrow. My mom said it's okay if I bring one here until I can find room for him or her in a shelter. I'm actually so excited I've been thinking of boy and girl names for bunnies! And thanks April for letting me borrow the xpen! The earliest ferry on the 1st is at 7 am. I was thinking about parking my car in the long term parking lot, but I'm not too sure. It would be nicer to take the Richmond people with me and sort out of the new buns living quarters. 
Aaron, are you bringing enough zap straps on the trip over?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

I've moved 4CMs organizing thread into the Task Force, it's here where only the TF members can see it.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59892&forum_id=102

Any personal info like phone numbers, addresses, finances or whatever should definitely go in there, as should any references to removing feral bunnies -- not that we will be doing that!!! 

Everybody should note that we're only targeting abandoned domestics like Sidney and the babies and/or ailing rabbits as discussed, we're not going to be trapping and removing any feral rabbits. 

:thanks:


----------



## 4cm (Jul 31, 2010)

Sas, it's just occurred to me that I have a NIC cage sitting in Surrey that I can bring out to use pretty well intact. Unfortunately it won't arrive until after I come back in the evening tomorrow but I'm sure we can make all the adjustments required sometime after we return.

Christina, you're now the only one from Richmond! Sammi's had to duck out on this one. We still have to drop by her place when we return to pick up the cages and x-pens though. Hopefully she won't mind. =)

I'll be bringing a medium-sized cooler full of ice packs and bottled water which we can use to store food as well. I've got a package of zip-ties/zap-straps but you're welcome to bring your own too just to cover our bases, Christina.

Can you think of anything else that we need?

(Also, holy crap! I have an entire sub-forum to myself!)


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

*4cm wrote: *


> Sas, earlier in the day will be better since I need to be at Bridgeport Station around 2pm to pick up my lookalike's UVic student ID.


Do you want to go straight from my place to Richmond? It's only 15 o 20 minutes up Granville or Cambie (or Oak). We can do a fast 90 minute 12:00 PM to 1:30 PM session, or try for 10 or 11 AM and get elaborate, whatever works for you.  


sas


----------



## 4cm (Jul 31, 2010)

Anything works. How about I come over around 11am?

Is there a parking spot I can use? Or I can always use transit. I guess it depends on when I intend on leaving. =)


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

*4cm wrote: *


> Sas, it's just occurred to me that I have a NIC cage sitting in Surrey that I can bring out to use pretty well intact. Unfortunately it won't arrive until after I come back in the evening tomorrow but I'm sure we can make all the adjustments required sometime after we return.



That works too, I'm easy. 

I have a corner that I think will take a 2x2 panel footprint, would be nice to build it high, a three story job instead of two. 

There's always room for an NIC cage on top of Mikey's, but that will take a bit of doing. 

I don't know for sure who or what bunnies will be using it, so it's all spec. 

I have an x-pen as well, I'll just make sure I have cardboard box or two with holes in them, I'm sure somebunny will be happy there. 

I also have three cardboard 'tunnel' things -- one is a peed-on, chewed up round pipe style, another is a long rectangular box with a 1'x1' entrance, and another is a triangular rabbit specific play toy model (I forget what it's called) , wondering if I should bring one of them, it maybe a plan to flush a bunny into a tunnel in an x-pen, they'll feel more secure. 

I'll be grabbing carrot tops and other treats from Capers and Robson Market. Not sure what do do about lunch, maybe a few phony ham sandwiches (or potato salad if I really get industrious), but I don't think I have a cooler, don't trust the mayo, would there be room in yours? Bunny veggies may take priority.  


s


----------



## 4cm (Jul 31, 2010)

The cooler should be able to fit quite a bit, I think. The ice packs are really more for the rabbits and are small. The rest is going to be water bottles (which doesn't necessarily need to be cold but it's refreshing - I'll be freezing half of these overnight) so there should be enough room for quite a bit of food.

Potato salad should be perfectly fine as long as you eat it before 2pm. =P

Oh! We need *water crocks*! Must be *heavy *so they don't tip over while we're cruising around the campus in the car. You can even freeze it if you're a keener on keeping things cool. I don't have any so hopefully you guys might be able to dredge something up? =)

Bring anything that you think might help but do keep in mind that we're working with an admittedly large (but not that large!) trunk that will be full of carriers among all the other things we've listed previously. That tunnel idea sounds fantastic, Sas. It's definitely worth a try!

I wonder if bunny-scented things would lure them or scare them away?

Should we bring a proper x-pen or just rely on our NIC cube pen?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm... the x-pen folds up with handles, its heavyish but easy to transport. And it's tall, no bunny will get over it. 

Not sure how easy it is to stand up and maneuver. A combo of the two might be good. 

But its 2 AM, my place is even more of a disaster than when I started, and I just wanna go to sleep! I'll have to think about all this tomorrow. 

:yawn:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

PS: Not sure about parking, my neighbours may or may not be home, I'll try and find out in the morning.


----------



## 4cm (Jul 31, 2010)

No worries. I'll take transit.

I'm starting to have second thoughts about going to Bridgeport since it's not a necessary thing.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 31, 2010)

Samantha is out =T But I've asked if we could come over Sunday night to pick up the items and she was good with it!

Catching feral rabbits is not in their best interest with us. We're going to be caging them, imprinting, etc. These guys belong in a sanctuary. So catching abandoned domesticated and sick rabbits (and babies for Aaryn's sake =P ) should be our goal!

I'm going to be bringing a large blanket... heehee that's how I catch Spank when he's outside being a bad boy.

I have two hard carriers. One soft carrier. One SPCA cardboard box carrier.

Err.. I also have two dog carriers for transporting multiple bunnies but I don't think they will fit in the car lol.


----------



## 4cm (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey now, the baby is clearly a first generation harlequin and is so ridiculously people-friendly that it's criminal to leave her behind. D:

She's also getting harassed by the locals and lives under an industrial dumpster full of crushed concrete and old building materials.

I just hope she's still there.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

4cm wrote:


> No worries.Â  I'll take transit.
> 
> I'm starting to have second thoughts about going to Bridgeport since it's not a necessary thing.



Does that mean we can make the pen thing noon? :sleep:


----------



## 4cm (Jul 31, 2010)

Sure Sas. I'll come around noon.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't get a reply notification, I could have gone back to sleep without keeping an eye open.  

(Sleeping just wasn't the same after my roommate woke me up at 8 AM to borrow my keys). 


sas :upsidedown:


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay everyone! I think I have almost everything. But I just wanted to clarify, how many people are coming? And are we still taking one vehicle?
I made a cage out of nic cubes today. It looks awesome and I'm so excited for tomorrow!
I also picked up an extra bag of hay for the trip. (A bigish one.) 
I have 2 carriers. One is a hard cat carrier, the other is a smaller hard one. Should I bring both?
Would there be room in the cooler for my lunch? 
As well, what time are we thinking of coming back?
Anyone feel free to text message me, I think I sent it to everyone!

Tina


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

Anybody have paper plates? I thought I had some but there were only two in the stack! I'll get more if nobody else has any. 

I think we're doing one vehicle... Have to check to see how busy the ferries are and if there are any gay pride pick up restrictions, but I expect I'll see Aaryn roughly around 5 AM, should be in Steveston around 6 AM. (Right?) 

I'm bringing two hard carriers, three soft ones and an x-pen (I think gloves may be a good idea, hope I have some) and a tunnel or two. 

Food wise, I'll have fake ham sandwiches and potato salad for all. (Anybody not like Yves ham, mustard, lettuce and a bit of mayo on their sandwiches?) 

I also picked up a few grapes and a bag of potato chips.

I still have to go to Capers for bunny veggies, but they said they'll have a lot. I have some carrot tops from Robson Market, not a lot tho. 

Lessee... What else? onder:

s


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

PS: My text is working on my cell, feel free to msg.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

Good timing, Sunday is NOT a busy ferry day according to the sched, and gay pride set up doesn't start until 6 AM. 

I have a crock or two, but bunnies rarely drink while in transit.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2010)

From the Weather Network website for Vancouver.... 

24-Hour Precipitation Outlook

* We don't expect any precipitation from Saturday evening to Sunday afternoon


I guess the stuff that sounded like thunder and raindrops was just my imagination. And no, I'm not really all wet from standing outside. :grumpy:


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a bunch of carrot tops that I got yesterday. 
And don't worry about a Yves sandwich for me. To be honest I'm not a fan of fake meat 
I'm bringing a veggie wrap for myself and extras of anyone else wants one. 
(Spinach wrap, humus, red/green peppers, cucumber and lettuce.)
I also have the bananas, and carrots. No apples I'm afraid. 
Sas, I have 8 paper plates!

So lets see, 3 + 2 + 5 carriers. YAY 10 buns!

I better get my things together so I'm ready by 5 am!

Tina


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2010)

Christina, I think you're closer to 6 AM.  You're only like 15 minutes from the ferry, right? 

I forgot to make sure everybody else was good with eggs in the potato salad. 

I like the Yves ham and the bacon, but not much else. No interest in replicating the favors of dead things, but the 'cured' stuff is more like a spice. Must have my sodium overdose! 

Can't find my plastic forks, they're here somewhere. I'll bring some metal ones. 

Oh, and I didn't get paper towels, darn! Bring your own napkins! 

S


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha! Don't worry Sas, I don't even eat real meat. It's just the texture. 
I don't have any plastic forks! Boo! However, I have napkins!

PS. I want to be up at 5am so I can shower and say goodbye to Domino 
Also, it's more like 20 minutes to the ferry from my place.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 1, 2010)

Eekk! Trying to do last minute preparations. 6 more hours to go.. I should get some sleep !!
I think I`ll bring two carriers - one hard and one soft. Gloves is a great idea! Now I just need to find mine =P

I have bananas and carrots too. And I`ve packed a large blanket.

Ackk so after buying loads of apple juice, Sidney`s decided he`s done with apple juice. Now he`s onto orange juice :surrender

Monday is a holiday! We should have a garage sale and plan for a fundraiser if we pick up more rabbits seeking medical attention.


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 1, 2010)

Great idea about another Garage sale! I was even thinking of having a jar for donations while I stand outside a pet store. But I'm sure there's some legal stuff I'd have to go through for that and I probably wouldn't make much just by myself with a jar! Haha we should talk about setting up a bake sale on the ferry ride over there. Like where, when, should there be some vegan goodies, drinks, etc..
I better get to bed now!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 1, 2010)

Im still up too! Not good =P
Can we stop by Tim Hortons or something... haha I need early morning sugar and coffee.


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm down for that. I'm totally getting a cafe mocha if we do go. 
I just finished all the last minute stuff, so I am set to go. Other than a shower in the morning. 
I'm just worried that we won't have room for all the carriers. :shock:


----------



## 4cm (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh good, no one had any "OMG, I can't sleep..." forum moments.

On the other hand, I thought of that just after Canadian Tire closed last night and my phone died and will be digging through all of your possessions for bungee cords.


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey now I got some sleep!
I think I might have some bungee cords in my car. I'll double check before you get here.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2010)

Just another five minutes... let me sleep just another five minuttttttttttttt zzzzz ...


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 2, 2010)

Evie ( aka Evelynn, Mama, haha.. how many names we came up with) is not a feral rabbit.
We built her a three story condo with a hiddy box. And she jumped in, ran to the pellets, ate them happily and then moved onto the hay. She didn't hide and was totally out and about with a huge personality. It just weirds me out how she looks exactly like Sidney, and we caught her just feet away from where we caught Sidney. And when I brought Sidney home, he did the same thing with the pellets the hay. Aaryn and I think they possible could've been released together.. She just did well adjusting and he did not.

Eeekkk I'm so tired! Sidney was sleeping on me in such a way that I couldn't turn, move, or do anything! Off to work now to feed the clinic cats... let me know if a fundraiser comes up!


----------



## 4cm (Aug 3, 2010)

Can everyone take good pictures (if they haven't already) of their new fosters and send them my way?

I may have a potential adopter. Or two. =)


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Aaryn, 
You can show her pictures of Darcy and her kits, but they won't be able to be adopted until they're old enough to get fixed. 
And since they'll be babies, they'll probably go fast anyway!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 3, 2010)

I think Mama Evie is too "big" to be adopted =[


----------



## Pipp (Aug 3, 2010)

Can we start another thread for this in the rescue section? 

sas :thanks:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 3, 2010)

Eeekk! Can we start brainstorming fund-raising ideas?


----------



## 4cm (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL, I guess I could make cages and sell them... The profit margin would be quite slim though. Cubes on average cost about $1.50 - $1.80 depending. Even $2.50/cube is really tight especially when you factor in time and cost of the coroplast too.

Is anyone handy with a sewing machine? I got the idea from Christina's blog with the bunny-butt bag. Maybe we could make some products like that...


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't make those by hand. I just bought the bags and used iron on transfers to make the design/image I wanted. Though I can knit, and sew. Maybe bunny blankets and catnip infused toy pillows? I've made a few for my cats before and they go nuts over them. And I had made Ruby a bunny blanket and was working on another for her before she passed away. I'm getting a litter better at it. Haha. 
But then there is the bake sale idea and we can have iced tea and lemonade as well. 
Though I wouldn't know where to have it. Maybe at Sas'? 
I'm going to check with my school to see if we can have it there. They seem to have a lot of things like that going on..
eek time to go to school now!

Tina


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe you gals could do a bunny grooming day. You can trim nail, clean glands and brush out the rabbits. It could cost $5-10 per rabbit and all the money would go to the UVic buns. You would need to advertise a bit and could set it up at someones help or possibly a pet store or other location. If people have questions about feeding, housing, behaviour you can offer some advice as well. This would help pet bunnies, their owners and the bunnies in need.


----------



## 4cm (Aug 4, 2010)

I like that idea, Kate! I wonder where/how we can do that without making a huge kerfuffle.

We also need to make a hay run pretty soon. Darcy's babies are going to need alfalfa soon and April's running out of hay for her bunnies.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2010)

My front yard and porch is good for any kind of meet-up, health check/nail clipping, etc, although the house is a little dark and (right now) a lot messy for anything inside.

I'm up for a hay run with the rented pick-up ($8.50 an hour from the Co-op!) any time the weather is good -- although there is a canopy so even a rainy day is possible, just not as nice. I just need one or two people to tag along to help unload (they do all the loading), split bales or whatever, help navigate and keep me company! 

I have to pick up the little gray guy with the wonky leg from the Yaletown vet tomorrow sometime after 4 PM, they're doing the x-ray there (yay Yaletown's Dr. Spooner!!). 

I think Christina is coming downtown on Friday so it may be a good time to take the other guys in to Dr. Martinez, but I'm still not sure if they're ready for spays and neuters. 

I'll be posting a full report in the other thread, but I have two boys (the gold and little gray guy) and a girl (the black one) and I haven't seen any mounting activity and I really don't see descended testicles, although that's not my area of expertise. My other boys had huge ones you couldn't miss -- Mikey and Zac because they were huge bunnies and Mister 'cause he was an older breeder bunny. 

They appear to be adolescents, so I expect I'll be seeing some action anytime. For now, they have free run time together. The black and gold ones hang out together, the gray baby (who is younger) is on his own. 

Mikey oddly enough doesn't like the girl but gets along with the two boys. onder: 

Sherry of course wants to kill the works. (And Pipp wants to kill ME!) Nobunny else has been introduced.

What I need is help in advance of a yard sale, the stuff is all over the place (including the pile that fell down the stairs), and maybe a ride out to Martinez and back. 

Christina is coming into town in the morning as noted, but I doubt she'll want to drive back, so if it works better for Aaryn or someone else, or if I'm on my own looking elsewhere, let me know. 

If rides out there are hard to come by, I can wait until the hay run and drop them off on the way, or hold off until for sure they're ready for neuters and/or the girl is for sure old enough for a spay, so not a huge deal there. 

We may also want to head back to the Island seeing as I think this lot can be placed, but I'd prefer to see another thread for that. This is supposed to be a yard sale thread, LOL!

Thoughts, calls, whatever welcome! 

PS: There is scattered showers expected over the weekend, but none of the weather channels seem to know exactly when!


sas


----------



## 4cm (Aug 5, 2010)

*Pipp wrote*


> Christina is coming into town in the morning as noted, but I doubt she'll want to drive back, so if it works better for Aaryn or someone else, or if I'm on my own looking elsewhere, let me know.


Sorry, Sas, I'm having trouble understanding this one. Did you need a ride on Friday to Dr. Martinez?

If so, I'll need to check with April on that one. We intended to use Friday morning since April doesn't have work til 2pm to head out to Eagle Ridge with Sidney and Harley (and maybe Evie).

Is there another time we can arrange a vet visit to Dr. Martinez?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2010)

No rush on Martinez I don't think. I can just give Christina the CD with the x-rays on it for the little guy. 

I really do need to get the yard sale stuff sorted out tho, not sure what's happening with that. And I really need more black panels from Canadian Tire, and I could use more of the red clips and two more hay racks from the dollar store if anybody is going out that way. 

Too tired to think well today, this may have been discussed before, don't remember, need more coffee! 


sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 5, 2010)

Spoke to friend at Canadian Tire - she doesn't have any at her location =[

And Dr. Upjohn hasn't called me back yettttt =[ Can't make the appointment without him calling.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2010)

Oops, ignore my text then, LOL!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2010)

Didn't you have an appt for Sidney's leg already?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2010)

Rain for sure (almost) both Saturday and Sunday, so no yard sale or adoption event. 

Really need to find the camera batteries I just bought so I can post the UVic bunnies story and progress, and send pics to the people interested in adoption/foster.  

Maybe the Cambie location will have them, but they'll be pricey. I have white, I just need black, so I guess I pay extra for the 'decor' aspects, LOL! 


sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 5, 2010)

No, I was supposed to talk to him yesterday but we ended up playing a game of continuous missed phone calls! So the appt was because I assumed I would've already spoken to him. I can't make the appt until we talk about what's going to happen next. Does he want to see Sidney to continue meds, or book a surgery to amputate if his leg sounds like a lost cause =T

Or maybe I should just make the appt because its the only way I can definitely speak to him lol.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 5, 2010)

PS. Everyone work on foster homes if we're retrieving more lucky buns.


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 5, 2010)

WORKING ON IT! XD


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 10, 2010)

Yay! Glad we're doing a fundraisier. I'm pretty sure I can cover Sidney and Evie myself, but I'm hoping no new sicknesses or parasites come up !


----------

